# Mistgabel retten (Gabelschaft erneuern)



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2011)

Moin, 


es war natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Mistgabel nachgibt.

Jedenfalls ist mir der Gabelschaft gebrochen direkt am Gabelansatz.
Die Gabel an ich ist also noch heil.

Meine Überlegung ist es jetzt den Gabelschaft rest auszudrehen/Bohren und einen neuen Gabelschaft aus 7075er Alu zu drehen und einzupressen/ zu verschweißen.

Wer hat erfahrungen mit  dem Schweißen von oben genannter Legierung? Laut Datenblatt soll sie nicht gut Schweißbar sein.

Ich habe mir jedenfalls schon einmal 300mm D=35 bestellt.


lg Ingo


----------



## user_0815 (13. Juni 2011)

nee oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (13. Juni 2011)

Ich wuerde an einem lebenswichtigen Teil überhaupt nichts Schweißen und oder rumexperimentieren. Kauf dir lieber ne neue Gabel.


----------



## duro e (13. Juni 2011)

da ist ne neue mistgabel
da der neue schaft 





ne spass bei seite , das lohnt nicht , lieber neue gabel kaufen , die warscheinlichkeit das der schaft abbricht beträgt 100 prozent!.


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> ne spass bei seite , das lohnt nicht , lieber neue gabel kaufen , die warscheinlichkeit das der schaft abbricht beträgt 100 prozent!.



Was ist denn das für ein Quark 

Wo ist das Problem wenn ich ein Bauteil ersetze wie es auch in der Fertigung nicht anders gehandhabt wird ?
Warum sollte der gabelschaft abrechen?

Ich würde mir erst mal ein paar Gedanken machen bevor ich solche Sätze raushaue...... gilt auch an die anderen.

So, noch ne *Fachliche* Meinung zu meinem Vorhaben ?


----------



## user_0815 (13. Juni 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> So, noch ne *Fachliche* Meinung zu meinem Vorhaben ?


ja. schliess ne gute unfallversicherung ab.


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2011)

Hast du meinen Reperaturanatz verstanden ? Kannst du ihn Technisch nachvollziehen ? Hast du erfahrung mit der Kontruktion von Alu Bauteilen ? Hast du Ahnung wie solche Gabeln hergstellt werden ? 

Oder wie kommst du dazu einfach in den Raum zu werfen dass es nicht geht?


----------



## user_0815 (13. Juni 2011)

mach ma... is deine gesundheit


----------



## TRAILER (13. Juni 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> es war natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Mistgabel nachgibt.
> ...



wird das nicht geklebt? selber löten ist nicht so klug hinter den trial teilen steckt oft mehr als der billige chinalook verspricht.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe gefahren darin, dass du einerseits ne ordentliche Presspassung brauchst und danach dann aber noch schweißt. Sicherlich wird das bei den meisten Gabeln so gemacht, aber die wissen auch, welche Passung sie brauchen, ausgehend von reichlich Versuchen.

Und ich denke auch, dass die Gabeln dann einer Wärmebehandlung unterzoen werden, die wiederum auf die verwendeten Materialien abgestimmt ist. Und solltest du sie doch noch wärmebehandeln, weiß ich nicht, ob du nicht plötzlich eine andere Naht empfindlicher machst.

Es ist wirklich schon heikel. Dazu kommt wirklich, dass 7075 recht unschön zu schweißen ist. Es geht, aber ist schon eine Herausforderung manchmal. Habe selber auch mal 7075 geschweißt... 

Mein fachlicher Rat: mach es wirklich nicht! Oder wenn, dann nicht fürs Trial sondern eher ein Stadtrad. 

Mir persönlich wäre auch die Gefahr zu groß, dann immer schonend mit dem Material umzugehen, damit die Eigenkonstruktion ja nicht bricht, weil du eben keine Möglichkeiten hats die Grenzen vorher aus zu loten. 

Mein Vorschlag für die Gabel: bau einen Klopapierhalter draus, oder ein Stuhlbein, oder eine stylische Grillzange!


----------



## Fabi (13. Juni 2011)

Schweißen halte ich nicht für günstig oder geeignet. Einerseits die schlechte Schweißbarkeit von 7075, andererseits die Wärmeeinwirkung auf die Gabelkrone. Da wäre dann noch eine Wärmebehandlung notwendig.

Für geeigneter halte ich dann doch Einpressen. Und zur Sicherheit (und gegen Verdrehen) noch ein Loch durchbohren und mit Hülsen oder Schraube sichern. So waren damals auch die Alugabeln mit Stahlschaft ausgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2011)

geht... Lorenz Hoffmann (www.hoffmannbikes.de) macht das auch regelmäßig, meistens bei Monty-Gabeln. (Halten ewig)

allerdings für ein Einzelstück, wie du es geplant hast, ne Menge Arbeit und ne Menge an sorgfalt nötig 

ich werde heute abend/morgen mal ein Bild reinstellen.

der alte Schaft ist, so knapp wie möglich, rausgebohrt. Der neue mit einer eher leichten Presspassung und einer sehr sorgfältigen! verklebung eingesetzt. ggf. zusätzlich noch ein kleiner Bolzen/Gewindestift durch.

Ob es einem das Ganze wirklich wert ist, ist ne andere Frage 

Schweißen würde ich keinesfalls!!


----------



## dane08 (13. Juni 2011)

die monty schäfte sind doch auch "nur" verklebt und mit nem bolzen/niete gesichert oder?


----------



## ecols (13. Juni 2011)

Ich würde den neuen Schaft auch lieber kleben.. Das reicht mMn.. Mal schaun was erwin sagt 

Wie willst du den Schaft aufs Endmaß bringen?


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2011)

Ich werde aus 7075 einen neuen schaft drehen


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dir einen Schaft drehen willst, dann tu das. Schwei0ßen würde ich hier jedoch nicht. Aluminiumlegierungen reagieren äußerst empfindlich auf Wärmeeinwirkung. Nach dem Schweißen wäre auf jeden Fall noch eine aufwändige - teure - Wärmebehandlung von Nöten. Bloß weil eine Schweißnaht gut aussieht muss sie noch lange nichts aushalten. Dann doch lieber ne vernünftige - nicht zu wenig, nicht zu viel - Passung in Kombination mit ner Verklebung oder allerhöchstens Verlöten. Daran würde ich jedoch immernoch nicht meine Gesundheit bei nem Vorderragap hängen.
Es ist ein interessantes Projekt, so eine Gabel wieder fit zu machen. Ich denke jedoch, wenn man Sicherheit und Kosten abwägt, kann ich hier nur zum Neukauf oder Ersatz raten.
Falls du es doch tun willst, bitte dokumentiere dein Projekt und auch die ersten Vorderradgaps. Da gibts bestimmt was zu sehen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema gefährlich... ist zuerstmal zu sagen, dass die Gabeln die von manchen Firmen auf den Markt gebracht werden, richtig gefährlich sind und teilweise ohne jegliches logisches und technisches Denken entworfen/gebaut wurden... aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

von daher würde ich einem selbstgedrehten Alu-Schaft (am besten am Konusbereich eine zusätzliche ordentlich dicke Wandstärke) weit aus mehr trauen.  Zudem ist der kleine Ansatz der im Bild zu erkennen ist enorm wichtig... da sich der Schaft sonst selber "raushebelt" (wenn der Schaft nur gesteckt+geklebt ist, wie sie schon von mancher Trial-Firma konstruiert wurde)

einen kleinen Bolzen würde ich (unten) trotzdem noch zusätlich reinmachen 


Monty 2008er Gabel, Alu-Schaft (Lorenz Hoffmann), im außeinandergebauten Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (14. Juni 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Zum Thema gefährlich... ist zuerstmal zu sagen, dass die Gabeln die von manchen Firmen auf den Markt gebracht werden, richtig gefährlich sind und teilweise ohne jegliches logisches und technisches Denken entworfen/gebaut wurden... aber das ist ein anderes Thema
> 
> von daher würde ich einem selbstgedrehten Alu-Schaft (am besten am Konusbereich eine zusätzliche ordentlich dicke Wandstärke) weit aus mehr trauen.  Zudem ist der kleine Ansatz der im Bild zu erkennen ist enorm wichtig... da sich der Schaft sonst selber "raushebelt" (wenn der Schaft nur gesteckt+geklebt ist, wie sie schon von mancher Trial-Firma konstruiert wurde)
> 
> ...


 genau so änlich sah meine 26" monty kamel gabel auch aus  ,bzw. so sieht die garantie gabel jetzt nach ca. 10 mal fahren , neben mir liegend aus 

deswegen gar nicht erst sonen müll kaufen  weil wegen schlechte erfahren !


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte eher gedacht, dass man den Schaft von unten verpressen sollte und dann unten einen Steg hat. So kann wenigstens über die Vorbauvorspannung ein halbwegs sicherer Halt gewährleistet werden.

Vielleicht hält eine gute Klebung ja wirklich. Für extreme Festigkeit würde ich ja Fügen-Welle-Nabe von Loctite empfehlen, aber das Zeug ist sehr hart und absolut nicht elastisch Gerade in dem Bereich ist bestimmt ein etwas elastischer Kleber sinnvoller.


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Juni 2011)

Diese 3 Bohrungen im Gabel-Mittelteil machen auf mich keinen vertrauenderweckenden Eindruck.

Eine Passung von Gabelschaft und dem Unterteil müßte mindestens auf den hundertstel Milimeter genau gedreht werden.Klappern darf da nix.
@ingoingo:Kannst Du so etwas vollbringen?
Möglichst mit sehr geringem Übermaß und einer langen kegelförmigen Fase.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

und ob er das kann... Ingo hats voll drauf!!!


----------



## ingoingo (14. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich werde den schaftrest an einer Horizontallfräse bohren/ausdrehen.

@hst deine Teile starte ich die Woche. war noch in Hamburg die Tage...


lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank. Gib Bescheid was ich dir schuldig bin!


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Juni 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Diese 3 Bohrungen im Gabel-Mittelteil machen auf mich keinen vertrauenderweckenden Eindruck.
> 
> Eine Passung von Gabelschaft und dem Unterteil müßte mindestens auf den hundertstel Milimeter genau gedreht werden.Klappern darf da nix.
> @ingoingo:Kannst Du so etwas vollbringen?
> Möglichst mit sehr geringem Übermaß und einer langen kegelförmigen Fase.



die 3 Bohrungen sehen (wenn überhaupt) nur schlimm aus... eine Trial-Gabel wird überall kaputt gehen, aber zuletzt an diesen 3 Bohrungen 

das Entscheidende bei der Passung dürfte sein, das richtige Mittelmaß zwischen Passung und Kleber-Freiraum zu finden... Die Löcher bieten in diesem Fall den Vorteil, dass gezielter geklebt werden kann.


----------



## ingoingo (14. Juni 2011)

So, ich komme gerade aus der Werkstatt. Habe die Gabel auf der Drehbank ausgespindelt.

Also Gabel auf Oberschlitten befestigt (Große Schraubzwinge)
Drehstahl zwischen 2 Backen in 3 Backenfutter zum ausdrehen.

Ergebnis:







Jetzt kann das Material morgen kommen


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte vergiss das Entgraten nicht. Meine gebrochene Koxx-Grey-Sky Gabel war miserabel entgratet. Genau da hat der Riss angefangen sich zu bilden.


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2011)

das sieht nur so aus, ist natürlich top entgratet, der Schaft den ich drehe wir auch keine ecken haben. alles wird mit einem kleinen Radius gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle,
hab das Thema leider erst spät gesehen. Will trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Also vom Schweißen würde ich im allgemeinen auch abraten. Wie schon diskutiert ist die Wärmeinwirkung ungünstig, das Material schlecht schweißbar und man müsste das ganze Teil hinterher noch backen. 
Löten kann ich nichts dazu sagen, da hab ich nicht soo viel Erfahrung damit, wäre aber evtl eine Alternative.
Ansonsten kommt vor allem Kleben ins Spiel. Bei vielen Gabeln (Auch bei meiner Syntace) wird das gemacht und ich denke wenn man das ordentlich macht hält das auch Bombe.
Zum Schluss noch mein Favorit. Einfach ne Presspassung mit Übergröße. Habe sowas mal für ein Motorrad gebaut und war begeistert.
Funktioniert so dass man das Innenteil 1/100 mm größer macht als das Loch. Zum zusammenbau erwärmt man das Loch und kühlt das Innenteil (Eisspray)
Dann schnell einpressen und liegen lassen. Die Teile dehnen sich wieder (bzw schrumpfen) und man hat ne Bomben Verbindung.

Und zum Thema Sicherheit. Ich finde es nicht bedenklich sowas selbst zu machen. Man weiß selbst am besten ob man es ordentlich gemacht hat, wo man bei einer Kaufgabel immer auf den Hersteller hoffen muss. Und wieviele Leute fahren trotzdem Echo SL oder Mistgabeln......
Die Dimensionierung kann man ja minimal genauso gut machen wie bei den Kaufgabeln und dann hat man auch die gleiche Festigkeit bei gleichem Werkstoff......

gruß
erwin


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2011)

So, ne Menge Arbeit die sich gelohnt hat :


















Ist jetzt von unten eingepresst und wo die Rillen sind verklebt. War schwierig das einzuklopfen, (50-60 y übermaß)

lg Ingo


----------



## erwinosius (15. Juni 2011)

Sehr saubere Arbeit. Wie hast das innen ausgedreht? Mit nem langen Bohrer? Und hast du deine Kralle gleich mit integriert?
Bin sicher das hält jetzt besser als neu.......


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2011)

Danke


Spezial:   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bb37u6cUpY"]YouTube        - âªd825b17888402d258c730ad378ca7e8d.MOVâ¬â[/nomedia]

Innen ist auch gebohrt jedoch Belastungsgerecht.

Kralle ist normal eingeschlagen.

Bin mir auch sicher das es hÃ¤lt 

lg Ingo


----------



## erwinosius (15. Juni 2011)

supergeil, wie hast dus zentriert? nach Auge?


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2011)

Ausgespindelt, Einfach ein Feinfühlhebelmessgerät ins Backenfutter..

Hinten dann am Reitstock die Gabel gerade gestellt.

Und Feuer


----------



## TRAILER (15. Juni 2011)

werden rohre nicht anders hergestellt?
also ich hab keine ahnung aber werden die nicht gegossen  und gepresst. 
wenn du da nen stück alustange nimmst und nen loch rein bohrst kommt das nicht aufs selbe.
aber wie gesagt ich hab keine ahnung komm von IT.


----------



## duro e (15. Juni 2011)

weiss ja nicht was er fürn material genommen hat , kann ja gezogenes sein , da erübrigt sich das dann , echt sehr gute arbeit geleistet! ,
sieht echt vertrauenswürdiger aus als das zierliche teil davor


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Material ist ganz normales Alu 7075 T6 , das ist eines von den festesten Alu Legierungen die es gibt !

Dieses wird in der Herstellung Stangenextrudiert.

Eben war ich ne runde Drehen. Man merkt keinen Unterschied.



lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. Juni 2011)

Irgendwann schmiedet sich hier noch einer jedes Teil einzeln aus nem Block.. Die Kanten hätte ich eher gefast.. Nur so aus gefühl.. Und ich hätte vermutlich auch eher ein Rohr genommen.. Schon aus Preisgründen..

Feine Sache wenn man spanen kann!  Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## ingoingo (16. Juni 2011)

Was man auf den Kanten nicht sieht alle Außen und Innenkanten sind gerundet (Radiendrehmeißel) das ist die Geometrisch stabilste form an einer ecke


----------



## erwinosius (16. Juni 2011)

@trailer:
im Grund hast du recht. Ein Rohr ist stabiler durch den Kraftverlauf. Durch das Drehen wird der unterbrochen. Und Rohre werden eigentlich gezogen. Bzw gepresst.
Ein gezogenes Rohr ist schon stabiler wie ein ausgedrehtes. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das in einer Größenordnung ist dass das hier zum Tragen kommt.
gruß
ecols


----------



## TRAILER (16. Juni 2011)

Werkstoffe und Herstellung [Bearbeiten]
Rohrlager in einer Erdölraffinerie

Rohre werden aus den unterschiedlichsten Werkstoffen gefertigt (z. B. Stahl, Keramik, Leichtmetall, Kunststoff) und sind in der Regel nicht flexibel (im Gegensatz zum Schlauch).

Metallrohre werden heutzutage entweder mit einer geschweißten Naht oder nahtlos hergestellt. Das Wickeln eines Blechstreifens zu einem Rohr (Wickelfalzrohr) ist besonders im Lüftungsbereich verbreitet.
Geschweißte Rohre [Bearbeiten]

Rohre mit geringer Wanddicke im Verhältnis zu ihrem Außendurchmesser werden i.d.R. als geschweißte Rohre gefertigt. Zum Schweißen von Rohren wird zunächst durch Biegen oder Walzen von Blech ein Hohlkörper hergestellt, der dann an den Stößen verschweißt wird. Rohre bis zu etwa einem Meter Durchmesser können längs geschweißt werden, größere Rohre werden spiralnahtgeschweißt und Großrohre aus Grobblechen gebogen und in Stücken verschweißt.
Nahtlose Rohre [Bearbeiten]

    Rohre bis zu einem Durchmesser von etwa 200 mm bei großen Wanddicken werden üblicherweise nahtlos hergestellt. Das bisher (für Nichteisenmetalle) meist angewandte Verfahren beruht darauf, dass ein glühendes Ausgangsstück - Block oder Bolzen genannt - aus Messing, Kupfer, Stahl etc. mittels einer hydraulischen Presse durch ein ringförmiges Werkzeug - Matrize genannt - gepresst wird (Strangpressen). Rohre aus Kupfer und Stahl müssen unmittelbar danach in Wasser rasch abgekühlt werden. Die Länge der gepressten Rohre beträgt in der Regel unter 50 m. Das Rohr ist hierbei wellig und weich, leicht biegsam, seine Dimensionen sind ungenau.
    Neuere Verfahren der Herstellung nahtloser Rohre verfolgen das Ziel, möglichst lange Rohre kontinuierlich herzustellen. Die dabei angewandten Verfahren werden in ähnlicher Form schon bisher in der Drahtherstellung verwendet, wobei zunächst mittels Stranggießen ein NE-Rohr geformt wird, das unmittelbar danach durch Walzen im Durchmesser verkleinert wird.
    Da es sich bei Rohren um rotationssymmetrische Bauteile handelt, können diese auch im Schleudergussverfahren hergestellt werden.
    Die Herstellung bzw. Verarbeitung nahtloser Rohre kann auch durch plastisches Umformen erfolgen, z. B. durch Extrudieren (Kunststoffe), Schrägwalzen, Stopfenwalzen, Streckreduzieren, Stoßbankverfahren oder insbesondere im Pilgerschrittverfahren.
    In weiteren Prozeßschritten werden die Rohre oft durch Ziehen weiterverarbeitet, um bestimmte Durchmesser, Wandstärken, Materialfestigkeiten und Oberflächenqualitäten zu erzielen. Die fertigen Rohre werden bei größeren Durchmessern in handelsübliche Längen (weit verbreitet z.B. 6 m) geschnitten. Rohre mit kleinen Durchmessern gelangen meist zu so genannten 'Coils' gewickelt in den Handel.
    Das Patent auf das erste Verfahren zur Herstellung nahtloser Stahlrohre erhielten 1885 die Brüder Mannesmann.

Folgende Werkstoffe kommen zum Einsatz:

    Stahl
    rostfreier Stahl
    Gusseisen (hier erfolgt die Herstellung durch Gießen).
    Kupfer
    Messing
    Nickel-Legierungen, Titan-Legierungen, Aluminium-Legierungen
    Kombination aus Kunststoff und Metall (Verbundrohr)
    Kombination aus Glas und Metall (Email)
    und in seltenen Fällen - in historischen Gebäuden oder in Altbauten - Blei


wiki is klar nich.


----------



## ecols (16. Juni 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @trailer:
> 
> Gruß
> ecols



ey!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. Juni 2011)

gut... müsste halten! habe nur bedenken das der steuersatz den schaft aus der gabel zieht... hatten das problem beim montygabeln umbauen auch, und haben das durch den bund (siehe das bild von nos) in den griff bekommn...

ein anderes problem ist halt das wenn eine schwachstelle repasriert ist eben eoine andere schwachstelle zum versagen des bau teils führt...

haben an ner hs 33 aufnahme die bremssockel nachgeschweist, danach ist sie direkt unterm vorbau abgerissen, ohne vorwarnung natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (17. Juni 2011)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> gut... müsste halten! habe nur bedenken das der steuersatz den schaft aus der gabel zieht... hatten das problem beim montygabeln umbauen auch, und haben das durch den bund (siehe das bild von nos) in den griff bekommn...
> 
> ein anderes problem ist halt das wenn eine schwachstelle repasriert ist eben eoine andere schwachstelle zum versagen des bau teils führt...
> 
> haben an ner hs 33 aufnahme die bremssockel nachgeschweist, danach ist sie direkt unterm vorbau abgerissen, ohne vorwarnung natürlich...




Der Punkt mit dem rausziehen kann nicht passieren, der gedrehte Gabelschaft ist von unten Eingepresst und hat einen Absatz der sich an der Gabel abstützt bei Belastung. Dort ist der auch gleichzeitig verklebt.

Ich nehme mal an du bist von Hoffmann, sag mal wie bohrt ihr die Gabeln auf ?  

lg Ingo


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juni 2011)

wird auf ne cnc fräse gespannt und dann n rausgefräst.also lassn die maschine kreise fahren.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. Juni 2011)

Wir haben uns erst gestern beim "Stammtischgespräch" über diesen Thread unterhalten und auch meine erste Reaktion war "Das würde ich nicht machen, kauf eine neue!" 
Und natürlich würde ich das nicht machen, da ich ja auch zu wenig Ahnung von Metallarbeiten habe. Die Fotos und der Erfahrungsaustausch unter denen die es können, spricht jedoch wieder ein mal Bände und belehrt uns einer besseren!


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. Juni 2011)

Coole Sache! Nun da es ja geklappt hat, würde ich gerne mal eine finanzielle Bilanz ziehen. Was hat die Aktion denn gekostet? Wie lange hast du an der Maschine gearbeitet?


----------



## duro e (18. Juni 2011)

kann man die gefahr des abfliegen des schaftes nicht vermindert , wenn man mit nem headlock system fährt , ist eigentlich nicht so nachteilig , ok ein paar gramm mehr wiegts , aber hab damit nur gute erfahrungen . habe selber damals ne ebay gabel gehabt wo der schaft sich rauszog , war aber dann mit dem headlock noch so lang fahrbarohne probleme.
fahre das system auch weiterhin an manchen meiner räder . eventuell wäre es was für dich , aber bei deiner fertigung geh ich eh von der haltbarkeit aus


----------



## ingoingo (18. Juni 2011)

Kosten waren exakt:  18,44 â¬ (300mm Alu Rund 35mm 7075T6)



> wird auf ne cnc frÃ¤se gespannt und dann n rausgefrÃ¤st.also lassn die maschine kreise fahren.



Ist natÃ¼rlich auch eine MÃ¶glichkeit... Aber mich interessiert vielmehr die Aufspannung! , ist die auch Horizontal wie bei mir  oder habt ihr so viel Verfahrweg in Z ?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. Juni 2011)

natürlich horizontal aufgespannt.... mit ner vorrichtung direkt auf n tisch. das einzige was mit grad noch einfällt ist das ich die stufen vom konifizieren nach innen gelegt hätte.... aus stabilitätsgründen, also wir bohren da einfach mit unterschiedlichen bohrern die stufen ins innere vom rohr.


----------



## ingoingo (19. Juni 2011)

habe ich beides, innen und außen konifiziert.

danke


----------



## ingoingo (27. Juli 2011)

mal ein Update des Projektes.

Die Gabel hält


----------



## ingoingo (19. Januar 2012)

alles wie am ersten Tag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (18. Februar 2013)

Hat er gut gemacht der Junge! Was der Mensch begreift braucht er auch nicht zu fürchten.


----------

